

Is p2p webhosting a solution for e.g. wikileaks? - colin-de-vries

The whole wikileaks hosting problem got me thinking, couldn't we make a some sort of P2P webhosting system for websites like these? Basically unbreakable. No dedicated servers that can be taken offline. The website would take its resources from user's PC's.
======
mooism2
Do you mean like FreeNet?

~~~
izuzak
Or like <http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-bryan-metalinkhttp-17>

"This document specifies Metalink/HTTP: Mirrors and Cryptographic Hashes in
HTTP Headers, a different way to get information that is usually contained in
the Metalink XML-based download description format. Metalink/HTTP describes
multiple download locations (mirrors), Peer-to-Peer, cryptographic hashes,
digital signatures, and other information using existing standards for HTTP
headers. Clients can transparently use this information to make file transfers
more robust and reliable."

